
Adobe Flash Player Is No More Enter: HTML 5 - GhostKnight
https://gbksoft.com/blog/adobe-flash-player/
======
pjmlp
Nah, CheerpX is also an option.

[https://medium.com/leaningtech/running-flash-in-
webassembly-...](https://medium.com/leaningtech/running-flash-in-webassembly-
using-cheerpx-an-update-d500b6fbc44e)

